# Talkline:''Goodlines steht bei uns auf der Abmahnliste''



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2005)

http://www.mediendenk.com/index.php?AID=0000001683


> Manche unseriösen Unternehmen locken Kunden für den Missbrauch geradezu an: „Sie können Ihren Kunden kostenpflichtige Dienste per SMS anbieten und über die Mobilfunkabrechnung abrechnen lassen. Dabei wird die Rechnungsstellung und das Inkasso von den Mobilfunknetzbetreibern übernommen", verspricht die Firma „Goodlines“ mit Sitz in Heppenheim. Sie hat sich 0190er-Nummern bei Talkline besorgt und bringt dem Provider nur Ärger ein. „Goodlines steht bei uns auf der Abmahnliste“, bestätigt Talkline-Sprecherin Susanne Fiederer.
> Wer sich zum Beispiel hinter der Televoting-Nummer 0137-7270001 versteckt, lässt die Regulierungsbehörde gerade klären.



Wurde die Nummer nicht von Co** an Cry*** vermietet? 


> Die Cry* M* GmbH ist aktives Mitglied im FST e.V. , freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V.
> Die Cry* M* GmbH arbeitet streng konform des Verhaltenskodexes des FST und unterstützt den FST nach allen Kräften.





> Cry*** GmbH sucht Mitarbeiter mit Kenntnissen in der
> Astrologie, Kartenlegen, Pendeln und ähnliches die auf unserer
> Telefonhotline mitarbeiten möchten.


Zu DM-Zeiten polnische Frauen & süße Teens, heute wird gepingt...???

Braucht man eine Kristallkugel, um vorherzusagen, dass das neue Geschäftsmodell ähnlichen Lobbyschutz genießen wird wie alle innovativen MWD-Konstrukte zuvor? Trotz neuer Regierung in Düsseldorf?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> „Goodlines steht bei uns auf der Abmahnliste“, bestätigt Talkline-Sprecherin Susanne Fiederer.


:bla:
Warum so formell?
Ließen sich solche Probleme — *"bringt dem Provider nur Ärger ein"* — nicht "auf dem kurzen Dienstweg" erledigen?   
Gelegenheit dazu gab's doch in der Vergangenheit u.a. auf dem *"Eurowebtainment - meeting 2004 2nd", Motto: "Biz & Fun in the Sun", 28. - 31. Oktober 2004, Palma de Mallorca, Spanien*... und wird's auch heuer wieder geben: *"Eurowebtainment - Meeting 2005", Motto: "Biz & Fun in the Sun", 23. - 26. Juni 2005, Palma de Mallorca, Spanien*...:
*"Aufgrund des grossen Erfolges im Oktober 2004 trifft sich die weltweite Eurowebtainment-Gemeinde erneut zum "Get2Gether" auf der Insel Mallorca"*.
:bla:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Juni 2005)

*Komisch*

Is’ schon komisch:

Auf dem *„Eurowebtainment - meeting 2004 2nd“, Motto: „Biz & Fun in the Sun“, 28. - 31. Oktober 2004, Palma de Mallorca, Spanien“* traten folgende Firmen-Teilnehmer-Kobinationen auf


> goodthinxx.com, A-Wien — T*** W***
> goodthinxx.com, A-Wien — R*** T***
> goodthinxx.com, A-Wien — T*** U***


heuer , anlässlich des *„Eurowebtainment - Meeting 2005“, Motto: „Biz & Fun in the Sun“, 23. - 26. Juni 2005, Palma de Mallorca, Spanien*, sind es diese:


> 3 united mobile solutions ag, A-Wien — T*** U***
> company no. 7 — R*** T***


— „goodthinxx.com“ allerdings: Fehlanzeige.

Macht „die T***“ also jetzt in SMS-Diensten: 


> * 3united startet neue 0901-SMS-Dienste*
> 
> Die 3united AG, Österreichs Marktführer bei Premium SMS-Diensten, ermöglicht seinen Kunden als erstes Unternehmen die Nutzung des neuen 0901-Nummernbereiches für Mehrwert-SMS. [...]
> 
> ...



Aber offensichtlich nicht in verantwortlicher Stelle, denn einen direkten *Kontakt* gibt das Unternehmen nicht an. 

3united.com (als site) scheint übrigens im Besitz einer „xidris mobile communications“ (s. whois von joker.com) zu sein, welche (xidris.com) einer „wap.at Internetservices GmbH“ (s. whois von joker.com) gehört. Bei der Suche nach „wap.at“ wird man wiederum auf die „xidris mobile communications gmb“ (s. whois von computerbetrug.de) verwiesen.

*Nebenher* kümmert sich „die T***“ um *„Entertainment Management“* (über Umwege wird man auch bei *enom.com* fündig). Noch im August 2004 hatte sie für Studio Opera GmbH (hier zeichnet „der T***“ als *„Managing Director“* verantwortlich)/ goodthinxx.com eine/n *Salesmitarbeiter/in* gesucht. Diesbezügliche Bewerbungsgespräche sind nun offensichtlich der anderen Dame *zugefallen* — nämlich *T*** R****, die *Mitorganisatorin des „Eurowebtainment - meeting 2004 2nd“, Motto: „Biz & Fun in the Sun“, 28. - 31. Oktober 2004, Palma de Mallorca, Spanien“* gewesen ist und weiterhin von der FST als *Ansprechpartner* der Goodthinxx.com GmbH, Hamburg, aufgeführt wird.

Laut *enom.com* sind „studio-opera.com“, „goodthinxx.com“, und „goodthinxxcash.com“ auf „den T***“, also 


> Global Investment Holding Corp.
> W*** T***
> 2950 East Flamingo Rd., Suite L
> 89121 Las Vegas, NV
> US


eingetragen.

Wer vor Ort Näheres über die „Global Investment Holding Corp.“ erfahren möchte, wird dort abgeblockt:


> SORRY.
> You are not allowed to login to our members area.
> If you have any question please contact the *[email protected]***.****.
> Thx.


Schade. 

Ältere, verwandte Grabungen:
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=68614#68614*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=80727#80727* — diesmal überhaupt nicht mehr vertreten!

P.S. Ist der „Textbörse“-Artikel *www.textboerse.de/kunden/goodlines/2002/pm_goodlines_25_09_2002.pdf+goodlines+%22manhattan+financial%22&hl=de]„Beteiligungsmodell als Basis für gemeinsamen Erfolg“[/url]* inhaltlich eigentlich noch richtig?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2005)

Gerüchten zufolge gibt es sogar noch einen Ableger der "Gutdingensss"... Schreibt man an den support eines Webmasterprogramms aus Österreich, erhält man Antwort von einer Frau Ka*** Merz***. Das hat erst einmal seine Richtigkeit. Die seltsame Datenbank openbc offenbart, dass Frau M* durchaus eine Person mit sehr guter "Anbindung" in den "Branchenkreisen" ist (openbc.com/hp/Ka***_Mer********). Googlet man nun nach Frau K*M* und goodthinxx, erfährt man, dass sie offenbar "Marketing Director" bei Mr. WT war.

Der Registrierungsbeauftragte von Gutdingenssdialern (oder sind's acontis? ibills? ccbills? oder was?)  wiederum scheint GF der Österreicher zu sein, während ein Herr O****schlick Seiteninhaber ist (der frühers ebenfalls Gutdingenssteilnehmer der EWT und des Hamburger Schmuddeltreffens war, zB linease**.com) 

Interessant an diesem Webmasterprogramm ist, dass der "content" (siehe "contentportal") identisch ist mit dem "Cico"-Content, der über verschiedene Systeme angeboten wurde/wird. Scheint aus Pulheim zu kommen, der content (evtl. Cybererotica???) - aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Links dazu möchte ich hier nicht posten (auch Mr Teleflate A*J* hat anscheinend diesen content vermarktet, wenn's nicht doch dahinter einen weiteren galaktischen Kölner gab - oder einen anderen Kölner - nuja, ich bin ja nur ein Laien-auf-decker und man muss ja auch ans an-sehens-schützen denken beim spekulativen Galopp)

Die "neue" EWT-Liste hat übrgens 'ne Menge interessanter Veränderungen zu bieten, ich bin aber noch im Bearbeitungsstatus. Man findet z.B. mehrere Einträge im Zusammenhang mit dem Augsburger Inhaber einer höchst spannenden Domain.... Der Inhaberwechsel hat wohl im Oktober 2004 stattgefunden (früher gehörte die Domain Herrn T*R* aus Mauren, Liechtenstein, die mobilp**.li produziert einen not-found-Fehler auf der mobil-pay, dort wiederum ist die Troisdorfer Adresse genannt, die damals im Impressum der Liechtensteiner als "deutsche Adresse" angegeben war, u.a. konnte man dort Verbindung knüpfen zum Tausendsassa M*B* (ist der eigentlich nach seinem Ausflug zu den Grasbrunnern in diesem Jahr noch unter den Teilnehmern zu finden?)

Dort (auf der Mobilpayseite) lagen zeitweise auch Vertragsformulare aus Heppenheim herum (im Rahmen der "IT Group" um u.a. Goodlines und Newlines), der Vertragspartner war ja damals eben der internationale GL-Vertriebsleiter M*B*. Wer dieser T*R* ist - da bin ich mir ebenso unsicher wie bei der Frage nach seiner Verbindung zu den Liechtensteinern... Auch ist mir nicht ganz klar, wer denn nun die  Mobilpay überhaupt sein soll... Um es mal metaphorisch zu sagen: Ich fische noch im Trüben, Welche Firma da ihren Sitz haben soll, wo ich nur den "Förderverein der Fischereibruderschaft" finde...

Zurück zur gutdingenss... In einer Diskussion um Dialer im großen Webmasterforum "Netpond" äußerte sich mit "SleazyB*" einer der großen Veteranen dieses Boards zum Thema Dialerregistrierung in UK: (Google: stump meat aga dialer question - nur noch im cache... ). (Er betreut dort die "newbies" - zusammen mit dem Threadinitiator H***, der die offshore-Firma besessen haben soll, deren Adresse "PO Box 6-1693, El Dorado Panama" den Urausgangspunkt aka-aka'scher Forschung darstellte...)


> Well for a start.. now you have to get proir permission from ICSTIS before you can run a dialer. The go over your shit with a fine tooth comb and tell you what they want changed. Then you get a certificate saying you are compliant and have permission to operate.
> You also have to show them a contract between you and your network operator (The telco that supplies the premium rate number) saying that they will hold back 50% of your revenue for 90 days up to a maximum of 200k per month.
> If you then change your dialer to be non compliant.. they go running to your network operator and grab the ££s.
> Now if you are a bad guy that has not bothered to register.. well its bad news for you! becasue if your premium rate number is not on thier list of good guys.. then theres no investigation needed.. they just tell the network operator to freeze the money.


 (Klingt aus deutscher Sicht recht unfassbar... Da wird ERST kontrolliert, DANN zugelassen)

Direkt darunter postet einer, der ist/war des Teufels "technical support" (T* de C*) (siehe cache von goodth****cash.com/contactus/contactus.html)
Ein früherer Weggefährte der Gutdingensss, J*-C* Gr* ("don't miss the gold rush" - gehörte neben WT und TR zu den "Urgutdingensss") hatte übrigens mit seiner eigenen Firma (gemeldet in Delaware, USA) Probleme mit der UK-Regulierungsbehörde ICSTIS. Er hatte auf die erwähnte notwendige Vorabregistrierung verzichtet und zudem nicht kooperiert 





> New Deal Telecom did not respond to the breaches raised and failed to provide the requested information.


Warum man so jemanden, der seit Jahren Dialerexperte ist und _bewusst und eklatant gegen die Regeln verstösst_, nur mit einer Mini-Strafe belegt 





> New Deal Telecom were fined £5,000. In addition, access to the service was barred for six months or until permission has been granted, whichever is greater.


 begreife ich nicht...
siehe
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=199

Nachtrag zum Dialer unten: Beim wiederholten Betrachten des Videos fiel mir auf, dass die Seite des kleinen österreichischen Anbieters offenbar nur eine Art "Spiegel" einer Seite einer " Global Investment Holding Corp." aus Las Vegas ist...
Als Nameserver fiel mir eine Firma "idts" auf, die hier erwähnt wird (ebenfalls österreichisch). Die "idts" ist zB verantwortlich für die schweizerischen Nummern beim "paybycall" (40 CHF/10min!) (teilweise gibt's aber auch links zur E-Group/NCC in Barcelona, z.B. auf den ringtones-Seiten)

zu den "älteren Grabungen" auch hier


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die "neue" EWT-Liste hat übrgens 'ne Menge interessanter Veränderungen zu bieten, ich bin aber noch im Bearbeitungsstatus. Man findet z.B. mehrere Einträge im Zusammenhang mit dem Augsburger Inhaber einer höchst spannenden Domain.... (...)


Kurzer Blick in die Teilnehmerliste...
Der Domaininhaber S*N* hat eine Firma, die vertreten ist


> N* Teleconsulting, D-Augsburg


allerdings nicht der Chef, sondern eine Frau Y*J* anwesend...
S*N* wiederum taucht noch einmal auf:


> Telef* AG, D-Augsburg


aha! hammers scho, siehe hier.
Wie das nun alles zusammen hängt, was dieser SN aus Augsburg mit der Telef***e zu tun haben könnte? Ich habe keine Ahnung...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2005)

Seit einigen Tagen steht im Handelsregister bei der Telef*  übrigens ein Har* Gsch* aus Gross-Enzersdorf, Österreich - der Domaininhaber ist ausgeschieden.
H*Gsch* stand auch mal in der openbc als "bestätigter Kontakt" des Herrn www.noconline.org/NOCworld/displayitem.asp%3Fitem%3Dcurrent%26displayid%3D268]Da* Ack*[/url]. Der Österreicher war Manager für Value Added Services bei einer Reihe von Unternehmen (u.a. Mobil*** Austria & Liechtenstein). Zu seinen eigenen bestätigten Kontakten gehört auch der mobil-pay-Seitenihaber aus Augsburg.
Irgendeine Beziehung scheint es zu geben...
s.a.
h**p://www.noconline.org/currentmembers.aspx?smode=&page_no=10
Sein Kollege Peter H*, ebenfalls bei Mobilk** Li*, hat ebenfalls eine openbc-Liste. Wenn man nach dem Namen des P*H* in Verbindung mit dem Nachnamen des Gutdingensss-Chefs T* googlet, dann findet man noch den googlecache seines openbc-Eintrags  
s.a.
h**p://www.fl1.li/tea2.html

Aufgrund dieser Informationen könnte man vermuten, dass die "Telef*" weder aus Augsburg, noch aus Vaduz oder Mauren, sondern eben aus Gross-Enzersdorf kommt. So erklärt es auch die österreichische rtr.
Aber auch Richtung Augsurg gibt es Hinweise. Dort wird (Riedingerstraße 26e - mitlesende Augsburger: das ist bei der Rockfabrik im Augsburg-Park) eine Praktikumsstelle angeboten 





> Die TeleF* Telekommunikations AG sucht zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt eine(n) Pranktikant(in)im Bereich Produktmarketing, CRM-Systeme und Vertrieb. Es erwartet Sie eine kreative Tätigkeit mit viel Eigenverantwortung in einer ungewohnt guten Arbeitsatmosphäre.



Ich hab immer noch nicht kapiert, wie das alles genau zusammenhängt. Aber hier draussen gibt's ja Schlauere als mich, nicht wahr?
Menno, hätte ich doch mal die Mitgliederliste der FST angekuckt...


> TeleF* Kommunikations AG, Ansprechpartner: St*N*,
> Riedinger Str. 26 e, 86153 Augsburg, Tel.: + 49 821 / 45 07 **
> Web:: 		www.telef*.com


--> Laut Handelsregister ist die Firma aus Lindau als deutsche Filiale der österreichischen Firma gegründet worden. H*Gsch* ist Vorstand und einziger (?) Aktionär (eingetragen am 29.1.05, AG Kempten)


----------

